# Selling Shirts on My College Campus



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi I'm a new comer to the business side, but have been creating designs and shirts for a while now. I wanted to set up a business so I can sell shirts on my college campus to other students. How would I go about doing this? Permits? Any licenses needed?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, permits. Talk to your college.

Yes licenses. You may need a sales tax permit (talk to your state) and a business license (talk to the college, your city or county).


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, you should spread the word about selling your tees on your college campus before you start selling to build buzz. Get people to be interested beforehand.


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah thanks for the tips. i have already make a couple of shirts and people really go crazy for some, so it's just a matter of getting started in the process to be able to sell them more widely.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

also think about printing some flyers up with times that you'll be selling and where you will be. post them on all the cork boards around the halls. get permission first though, i know at my college, they dont like it when you dont ask. 

get some stickers too and just stand near the lounges and outside building and hand them out to everyone (while wearing your shirt of course). you might be able to give a couple of your friends some shirts and stickers and have them hand the stickers out in different places.


----------



## rudytees (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for your help. any suggestions of how to start printing and selling? i was thinking of setting up an area in my room to print shirts. then sell them in the campus center.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was at school, people used to walk around and sell shirts at tailgating before the football games. You may be able to get a street vendor's license and set up a rolling shop along a main street, by the bars, etc.


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

It would be smart to giveaway a few shirts to the popular college kids to generate a real buzz.


----------

